# Question about new ABEC-5 bearings



## Shocker (Jul 15, 2005)

I bought new Shimano ABEC-5 bearings for my reels, the bearings are open and do not have any covers. Are they supposed to have covers on them? Do I use the covers from my old bearings or where do I buy them?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Those are not ABEC 5 bearings. You must have ARB bearings. The ARB bearings are dark in color and do not have shields. The ABEC 5 bearings we offer are stainless and have shields.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Those are not ABEC 5 bearings. You must have ARB bearings. The ARB bearings are dark in color and do not have shields. The ABEC 5 bearings we offer are stainless and have shields.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Those are not ABEC 5 bearings. You must have ARB bearings. The ARB bearings are dark in color and do not have shields. The ABEC 5 bearings we offer are stainless and have shields.


----------



## Shocker (Jul 15, 2005)

Ok, so the question is do I have to have covers or can I run them with out the covers?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Wow my post went up 3 times...weird

You do not need the shields. This makes it easier to clean and lubricate the bearings without them.


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

Mine did that Mine did that Mine did that three time the other day too.

I use ARB bearings in all of my reels and i have been very happy with them.


----------



## Shocker (Jul 15, 2005)

Thanks I thought it would be better with out the shields that way they can roll like butter, plus I clean my reels constantly I can't stand any resistance.

Attached is a pic of the bearings I bought from Academy, so what you are telling me these are not actual ABEC 5 bearings they are a knock off?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Where did you get that? Those are ARB bearings in the wrong bag with the wrong header card.


----------



## gordoleo (Sep 30, 2005)

I bought those same exact bearings about a year ago, and they are awesome. Academy used to carry those. If I remember correctly, they are a little different than the ARB bearings that came with one of my reels.


----------



## Shocker (Jul 15, 2005)

I got them at Academy in Houston. I put them in a friends reel a few weeks ago but he has not used them yet, then 2 weeks ago mine started to make noise, cleaned the reels up and still made the noise. Still casted great but the noise was too much so I'm going put these in and hope thats what it was.
They are smooth and spin about twice as long as the ones that came in the Curado. I think they will still be a great modification.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Well the bearings are not ABEC 5. They are ARB bearings that were packaged with the wrong header card. They are great bearings for sure.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I bought the same ones at Academy last week.


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

The noise may be coming from the VBS breaks gliding against the drum. Rub a light coat of oil around the drum. One of my curados does that too. (no matter what bearings i put in it.) Casts fine though.


----------



## FTAC03 (Sep 12, 2007)

Those look like the bearings in a Calais. Is ARB better than ABEC 5?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

For corrosion resistance, yes. For performance, no.


----------



## goldie (Nov 17, 2008)

how much are ARB $ at academy
and how much are the abec 5
and are these spool bearings


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

They run about the same price around $10 each. Yes the ones pictured are for the spool.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

goldie said:


> how much are ARB $ at academy
> and how much are the abec 5
> and are these spool bearings


Mine were on sale for 17.88 for two but the regular price was 27.99.


----------

